# No sound when calling certain contacts - GSM



## bandario (Jul 10, 2011)

Easily the weirdest problem I have ever had with my droid.

I have found one other person with the same issue and it is easily resolved on CDMA but seems to be a different issue on GSM.

Here is his thread on xda: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1376860

Basically there are several contacts on my phone which do not have ANY sound when dialled or connected on my D2G.

The call goes through, it rings at their end and they are able to answer.

Neither of us can hear anything at all on the call though and there is no audible ring.

1) I have tried deleting contact and simply dialing the number which is the same result.
2) this is NOT the headphones disconnect bug
3) it is possible it has something to do with expecting a bluetooth headset to be there when there isn't one but I don't have a headset at the moment to try it

The xda post explains in a lot more detail but there was never any resolution.

Any ideas on this forum would be greatly appreciated!

This issue is not ROM dependant, it occurrs no matter what rom I am in + in stock also.

I was absolutely blown away that after SBFing this problem was still around.


----------

